
How Manhattan became a rich ghost town - joubert
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2018/10/new-york-retail-vacancy/572911/?single_page=true
======
captain_perl
I read the article, but they missed an important point.

A lot of landlords are only choosing well-known brand chains because the value
of their property increases - ie. the brand attaches to their portfolio, aside
from the fact that chains may pay less because they have staff negotiators.

One landlord I read about said his property is worth 5% more if signs a
Starbucks, for example.

Often they don't even want to talk to mom and pop stores anymore.

